# Where did the big white birds go?



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

I love to swan hunt so I was eagerly looking forward to this season. Started to get geeked up as they started to fill up the sky a few weeks back. I am greedy so I decided to hunt collars until the end of the hunt. Have passed on perhaps 100 good shooters, all the while figuring that I would give up collars after november ended. I am really suprised at how few swans are around right now. I haven't ventured up to Bear River this season but tonight on the rainbow unit we didn't see a swan cross, and only heard a few as we walked out after dark. According to the counts, there are 1/2 the swans this week as there were last, are they flying over, or for you bear river guys are they just hanging up in that country? 9,000 swans is pretty sad, if you look at last years numbers at this time, we are down over 30,000. Still want that collar, but i have yet to see one, shooter or fly over with binos, what are you guys seeing?


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Nothing at brbr as of yesterday. Spent most of the day and never saw one in the sky... definitely weird


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Last time I was out I saw a few at Farmington on the south side of Unit 2. but that was it. It seems like the pickins have been slim recently thought. Hopefully either we havent gotten all the swans we should or they all they came through and just kept going and that would be a crappy deal.


----------



## hunter24 (Oct 20, 2010)

after i shot my swan a flock flew over us and 4 where collard at farmington i should of waited to shoot my swan that was and Thursday morning


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

I was hunting BRBR Unit 2 out of a boat on Wednesday, November 21 and saw 2 swans shot out of about 50 total seen. Neither had a collar. Didn't see a collar on any bird all day.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Could have shot a handful yesterday at FB. They are there, but not in numbers like 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)

I think what is happening is that the marshes have been so dry that we didn't get a good crop of sago Pondweed. So instead of stopping and congregating in large numbers the swans are just migrating strait through.


----------



## hyper31 (Oct 1, 2008)

They are out on the clubs in big groups.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Goshawk said:


> I think what is happening is that the marshes have been so dry that we didn't get a good crop of sago Pondweed. So instead of stopping and congregating in large numbers the swans are just migrating strait through.


Exactly, they come to rest and eat the sago pondweed. No pondweed and they're outta here.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I hope they're still around. I'd like to get some photos after it freezes up. 

I was talking to a guy who was very excited at having shot a collared swan recently. I don't really get it. I said collaring a swan is almost like a death sentence given the enthusiasm with which they are pursued. A collar or band doesn't mean much to me, and I think I may have offended him. Didn't mean to do so, but he may have taken it the wrong way. Anybody else feel that way? 

On the other hand, his buddy showed me a photo of a really nice snow goose he'd taken. Though I don't target snows, from the photo it looked like it was suitable for mounting. A really nice specimen is more exciting to me than bling.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

An unusually high number of swans are being sighted in southwest Wyoming this year. Maybe some of the swans that use the GSL marshes are over here. We have lots of food for them.


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

Now this is just hearsay, but I've heard rumor that there is a conspiracy within the DWR to drive their trucks around the WMA's throughout Northern Utah in an attempt to drive all of the swans south. Thereby ruining the swan hunt for everybody. I heard SFW had something to do with it.

But seriously I think the food thing has a lot to do with it. With the Spur being dry most of the year, I don't think it is holding the swans over like it usually does. I also think we haven't had a big push of swans come in yet from the north. I think the migration is a bit behind this year with the warm temperatures. We shot another one on Bear River last night but it was tough hunting.


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

Swaner, I deserved that, in fact I even laughed. As for shooting a collared swan, as many as has been in here the last few years I decided that I would hunt collars to make it a little tougher than it has been. We saw a total of 1 on the rainbow unit this morning, heard a few cross in the dark, but not many. Now here is a tip, well sort of, there were a lot of geese crossing GSL salt ponds this morning. A motivated guy could probably set up south of the tracks against Marriots club and tear it up. I have a 6 yr old with me so that much wading doesn't work, but since I was asking for info, thought I would share some as well.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I saw 4 flocks today at FB, could easily have taken one from one of the groups.....but no tag!


----------



## Jdub654 (Oct 28, 2011)

BRBR Last night, 3 flying over unit 1a at 5:02 is all we seen within a half mile of us in any direction. I sure hope it picks up, long drive to stand around and get ate by mesquito's


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I hunted the morning at Harold Crane and the swan flight was terrible. The few swans that flew over were way too high to shoot and not interested in coming down. They were all heading north. Didn't see one single swan sitting on the water there either.

I passed on a few birds this season because they were far from the parking lot or because it's hard to make time to go get one checked. I figured there would be plenty around for weeks to come. Now I'm worried that I waited too long. It will be interesting to see what the next few weeks bring.


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

http://wildlife.utah.gov/waterfowl/swan/swansurvey.php

Down to under 5,000 birds. I hope you guys got them while they were here.
We still have one tag left to fill. Hope we can get it this weekend.


----------



## Cody_King (Jan 23, 2011)

paddler213 said:


> I was talking to a guy who was very excited at having shot a collared swan recently. I don't really get it. I said collaring a swan is almost like a death sentence given the enthusiasm with which they are pursued. A collar or band doesn't mean much to me, and I think I may have offended him. Didn't mean to do so, but he may have taken it the wrong way. Anybody else feel that way?
> 
> On the other hand, his buddy showed me a photo of a really nice snow goose he'd taken. Though I don't target snows, from the photo it looked like it was suitable for mounting. A really nice specimen is more exciting to me than bling.


John, when I showed you that picture of the collared swan, it was me being excited for a friend who just shot a trophy. Actually when I showed you the picture, I never mentioned anything about the band or the collar. I just handed you my phone and showed you a beautiful white bird, that was a fine specimen, and is being mounted. It was you that noticed that this bird, did, indeed have a "trophy" around her neck. In fact, you never even mentioned that this bird was true trophy, in regards to the birds physical appearance. After all, this bird was 6+ years old and in great condition, (hey, that's cool. Banding data rocks) lol, I guess we all seem to be drawn to the "jewlery". Eh'?

As for offeneding Nick or Myself, ummm, no. Actually, not one word was said about you not liking that bird, or the collar. So you are ok, in that regard. It actually offended me more when you didn't invite us over when the two pink haired Canadian girls showed up to your motel room, WTH man? After i finally met you, I know you didn't score them with your good looks. ;-)

Oh, thanks for the plug on my "trophy" snow goose. It is at the taxidermist as we speak.

In my opinion, bands are cool. Seeing where this bird came from, and how old it was, just adds to the memories. Good thing we are all entitled to our own opinions, eh?


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I hate the idea of some hunters that think they are better once they have a lanyard full of bands. I had a hunting buddy that said "I only shoot geese if I can see either silver, red, or yellow." We went out one day and I shot 2 geese. He claimed he had shot them both but let me have them because, "they aren't banded so they're worthless." The extreme desire and love for bands is what turns people into poachers and posers. I've shot 1 banded duck out of my 500 or so duck killed. Sure, I think it's neat too! If I were to see a swan that had a fat collar on it, I'd pound it. But if others fly in first, then so be it. Bands and collars are cool as long as they are not the priority of the hunt and not purchased off of ebay.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

I love a lanyard full of bands. They truly do make the hunter. I need more goose bands though.










I think it is also very cool to see where a bird migrated from and how old it is. Having had the opportunity to place a few bands, it is even more exciting than harvesting one.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

you should take no pride in goose and duck bands. It only means that those birds were just too dumb and so slow that they were able to be caught easily and banded. So when you shoot a banded bird and are proud, than just take pride in knowing that you just shot one of the dumbest and slowest birds in the marsh!!!!! That being said, duck bands are pretty cool cause they aren't local and it's neat to see where they have traveled. Goose bands on the other hand are just laynard fillers, most banded locally.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Bands are neat no matter what they are on..................


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

First, I was hunting collared swans, GUILTY!! After as easy as swan hunting has been the last few years my son and I decided we wouldn't kill anything without a necklace, just to make it more difficult, or perhaps because I have no self control and would shoot a smaller bird because it set its wings. Last week we waved that rule, but unless something changes I will eat my tag this year, and to be honest I am ok with that, we had a lot of fun watching swans cross us for a few weeks. As for lanyards full of jewlery, I laugh every time I see them. Your out in camo waders, camo coat, camo guns, camo boats, grass blinds, dogs wearing camo vest, face paint, and a lanyard of shiny metal sitting on your chest, pretty funny. Yeah I am just jealous, but that doesn't change the fact that its pretty funny.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> Bands are neat no matter what they are on..................


Unless they are on ebay :lol:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

It been tuff hunting swan this year. iI took four people out this year starting the week before thanksgiving.On the 15 of Nov the guy I had with me killed the 2nd biggest swan at bear river. we seen tons of swans that week.The Wednesday before thanksgiving we was back up there in the same spot and seen not as many swans.But my buddy killed a neck collar and my other buddy son got a big white swan. Those where taken at bear river. The saturday after thanksgiving took another friend and his wife for her swan in a differnt area and we seen only about 100 swans if that. This has been a crazy year for waterfowling.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> Fowlmouth said:
> 
> 
> > Bands are neat no matter what they are on..................
> ...


True Dat!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I only saw 4 swans all day at Farmington Bay yesterday. Typically they stick around clear to the end of the waterfowl season. 3 weeks ago they were there by the thousands and it was pick and choose which bird you wanted. But again, where the heck are all the ducks too? The weather has been so nice and I wouldn't think there would be much of a reason to leave already. Maybe they are all confused and headed back North for the winter...lol
There are actually lots of ducks around now, they just are not in the usual places. If you want ducks your going to have to work a bit harder to get them right now. Bring on the stormy weather!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I hear the duck numbers are way down, too. I haven't even been out in Utah this year, too busy chasing grouse. I may try this week for a Canvasback. 

Cody, what happened to you guys? How did you do that Friday? We left early Saturday, it looked like you slept in. I called the motel after we got home, I think Saturday night but maybe Sunday. I wanted to give you a heads up on an awesome duck shoot, but was told you had checked out.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I think a lot of the cans went to the lake. The first month, they flew in by the hundreds. We still kill maybe one a hunt. They decoy just like redheads and boot lips.


----------



## Tundra (Nov 30, 2012)

Hey dkhntrdstn.....What was the size/measurement of your parties swan and the biggest taken off the BRBR this year. I was just curious.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Last I knew the biggest at the BRBR was 62.5 mm. That's a biggun.


----------



## travis madden (Sep 29, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Last I knew the biggest at the BRBR was 62.5 mm. That's a biggun.


I believe being that big it was probably a Trumpeter. Was informed anything over 61mm is probably a trumpeter swan unless obviously you have the yellow lore and he is a monster! That is a big swan!


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

travis madden said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > Last I knew the biggest at the BRBR was 62.5 mm. That's a biggun.
> ...


Now I was told that some trumpeters have the yellow mark on their beaks


----------



## Tundra (Nov 30, 2012)

The trumpeters can have the yellow mark. My son shot a 61 mm and it was the biggest swan I'd ever seen. Had the yellow markings and no other markings of a trumpeter other than size according to the DWR.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> [quote="travis madden":2m65mpsz]
> 
> 
> wyogoob said:
> ...


Now I was told that some trumpeters have the yellow mark on their beaks[/quote:2m65mpsz]

The trumpeters wont have yellow marking on them at all. They tell by how big they are from the end of there eye to there end of there nose.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Last I knew the biggest at the BRBR was 62.5 mm. That's a biggun.


I did not say we took the biggest one. we took the 2nd biggest one out of there.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

I have three friends with swan tags that I am taking out tomorrow. I haven't been able to get out for a couple weeks due to work. I am wondering if Ogden Bay or Farmington Bay; which would be a better choice? I don't have a tag and niether does my son. We would just be the ones who know the area and handle the dog (and provide defense against possible duck attacks, if that were to happen). 

Are the swans that scarce this year? A pond near my house is loaded with mallards and ringnecks right now (inside city limits, of course). The hunting has been a bit different this year. I haven't shot one single teal this year.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

woollybugger said:


> I have three friends with swan tags that I am taking out tomorrow. I haven't been able to get out for a couple weeks due to work. I am wondering if Ogden Bay or Farmington Bay; which would be a better choice? I don't have a tag and niether does my son. We would just be the ones who know the area and handle the dog (and provide defense against possible duck attacks, if that were to happen).
> 
> Are the swans that scarce this year? A pond near my house is loaded with mallards and ringnecks right now (inside city limits, of course). The hunting has been a bit different this year. I haven't shot one single teal this year.


farmington has them there. just be out there around noon and hunt intell closing. they started to fly monday around 3. good luck


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

woollybugger, I can't speak for Ogden Bay but I know Farmington Bay has been very slow for all waterfowl. I hunted FB Sunday, Tuesday and Thursday of this week. I saw a handful of swans each day but nothing like 3 weeks ago. There are very few swans around there right now, but we all know how waterfowling changes day to day. I don't want to steer you wrong but it has been tough hunting.... Good luck!
http://wildlife.utah.gov/waterfowl/swan/swansurvey.php


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Went out hunting today and had 13 swans in my face. I could have dropped 11 of them. Problem, I don't have a tag. Just my luck. Birds are around but they take a ton of work to find.


----------



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

A buddy of mine at work killed a Swan and had a nice yellow on it and they at far office said it was a trumpeter swan cause it was so big


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > Last I knew the biggest at the BRBR was 62.5 mm. That's a biggun.
> ...


Yes, I know. Tundra asked what the biggest one at BRBR was.

Here's a 62mm Tundra from 2003. The thing is huge:


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the info. My son and I are going early to hunt ducks and scout. Friends will join us mid morning. They have never connected on a swan so I am hoping to see a few. Good luck to everyone tomorrow.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

as of about 3 weeks ago mine was the biggest brbr had checked this year. The original measurement was 72mm but it was so big they had it rechecked by the biologist and he checked it at 62.5 or 63.5 I cant remember. I had to fill out a paper with all my info incase the state wanted to contact me about it possibly being a trumpetter (but it obviously wasnt).

eta- was out at brbr a few days ago and only saw maybe 5 swans all day. and none within shooting range.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Gee LeDouche said:


> as of about 3 weeks ago mine was the biggest brbr had checked this year. The original measurement was 72mm but it was so big they had it rechecked by the biologist and he checked it at 62.5 or 63.5 I cant remember. I had to fill out a paper with all my info incase the state wanted to contact me about it possibly being a trumpetter (but it obviously wasnt).
> 
> eta- was out at brbr a few days ago and only saw maybe 5 swans all day. and none within shooting range.


Congratulations on the big swan. I was at BRBR about 3 weeks ago. Your swan must have been the one the biologist talked about.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> JuniorPre 360 said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="travis madden":33zey5ij]
> ...


The trumpeters wont have yellow marking on them at all. They tell by how big they are from the end of there eye to there end of there nose.[/quote:33zey5ij]

That is correct, dkhntrdstn knows his waterfowl. All my bird books say Trumpeters never hace the yellow spot. And it's worth mentioning that not all Tundras will have the yellow mark.


----------



## BlackCloud (Oct 12, 2012)

dkhntrdstn said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > Last I knew the biggest at the BRBR was 62.5 mm. That's a biggun.
> ...


How big was your swan?


----------



## travis madden (Sep 29, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > JuniorPre 360 said:
> ...


[/quote:fez7em9p]

Come on Goob! Give a little credit where credit is due! Dustin is just riding my coat tails!
Ha! J/K Dustin does know his birds too


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

travis madden said:


> .....................................
> 
> Come on Goob! Give a little credit where credit is due! Dustin is just riding my coat tails!
> Ha! J/K Dustin does know his birds too


Dangit, sorry Travis.

Uh...Let me set the record straight: Travis and Dustin really know their waterfowl.


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

Just stopped in to grab a sandwich, hunted the rainbow unit(harold crane) this morning. Didn't see, or hear a swan this morning. Did see a few more ducks this morning than the last few weeks, but only shot twice(1 gadwall). The geese were circling around Marriotts club between 12th st. and little mountain, but they didn't come out, just circled around. good luck


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I tried for a swan at Bear River Bird Refuge Saturday afternoon. I only saw four flying over the hunting units all afternoon. There were about a dozen more sitting on unit 1 that I could see from the road. It was a bit disheartening to say the least. 

Duck hunting was a little better though. My friend and I shot two shovelers each.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

BlackCloud said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > wyogoob said:
> ...


I did not kill a swan this year. One of the swan was taken out of my boat was in 60 something and the other where just under 60.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

[/quote]

Come on Goob! Give a little credit where credit is due! Dustin is just riding my coat tails!
Ha! J/K Dustin does know his birds too [/quote][/quote][/quote]

dang Travis you got to take the spot light way from me.lol thanks guys


----------

